# How do you manage your shrimp tanks?



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have a shrimp nano tank? (Less than 4 gallons.) There is lots of theoretical information on the internet, but little practical advice about water changes, parameters, and additives. I would be interested in day to day details of how shrimp keepers in the Vancouver area manage water conditions.

How often do you change water, and how much?

What do you do to prepare new water? (Additives such as Equilibrium, Alkaline Buffer, etc.) Do you test pH, KH, GH, TDS, or anything else before adding new water? 

Do you test the tank water? 

I specified nano tanks, but information on larger set ups is of interest as well.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

I have 3x 5gallons (ADA/Do!Aqua MiniM) and 1x 10g (ADA 45P). My everyday is just looking at the tank and topping off water if I dont want it too low... I test a lot in the beginning but once it's established, I do it sparingly. Once I week I do additives and use a TDS meter/gH test to just make sure water is within the parameters I want. I use prime and tap water... Salty Shrimp GH+. I fertilize if I notice the plants looking a little glum. There are lots of methods and ways to do this, but the key part is having an established filter.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

I have a 12g fluval edge that is a low tech planted community tank with about 40 RCS (started with 7). I do about a 20% water change once a week. I clean the foam prefilter every week and the main filter biweekly or every 3 weeks. Pump I take apart every 1.5 months or so. 

I use tap water with prime, and that's about it for shrimp. I use liquid ferts and starting to be more regular on Flourish excel. Have some seashells in the tank, and I try to keep them on a pretty steady diet of spinach. Staple is shrimp food and spirulina flakes. I test the standard parameters once in a blue moon. 

If you have a planted tank it tends to be more stable IMO. Longest I've gone away is 3 weeks w an auto feeder and I can't say I lost any shrimp.

Of course RCS are pretty easy...Things get trickier with CRS et. al.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 5 nano shrimp tanks and three of them are the spec 5 tanks. I use ADA the smallest granules in all of them. All are heavily planted with driftwood and lots of moss. I use no ferts of any kind. I fill 5 gallon bottles of water at save on foods. I do a 10% water change once a week and use a TDS meter. I use salty shrimp and Indian almond leaves I buy from Patrick. I also feed spinach, barley and shirakura. I have mineral rocks in all my tanks bought from Patrick as well. I also use tourmaline balls. My shrimp are all healthy and breed like crazy. I have four crs tanks and one cherry shrimp tanks.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

